# Derp Bettas



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

My derp faced HMDTPLKT XD


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

lol thats pretty good


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

BettasAreBomb said:


> lol thats pretty good


lol, was like 2 seconds on paint XD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Baha! I had to LOL.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I just love that betta mouths are always frowning lol


----------

